# Your smallest bottle



## redigger (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello All,
 This is my second post. I thought it might be fun to see y'alls smallest bottles. Here's mine. It's a little perfume I think. Stands 1 7/16" tall. Embossed with V.RIGUAD. Thanks for looking.
 Randy


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 6, 2008)

here is our smallest bottle it measures 1 5/16 inches 
 do we win a prize ?[][][][]


----------



## capsoda (Feb 6, 2008)

Small!!! Did you say Small!!!

 Here is small. The wife found this one in a city dump. It is an embossed dice shaped perfume.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2008)

The smallest I have ...


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 6, 2008)

I cant even compete the smallest I have is 2 1/2 inches.  Im really liking that dice bottle though.  I did have a smaller one wife found also.  I broke it while cleaning it [].  It was just a little sample bottle is all but it was small.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 6, 2008)

I got you all beat ... meet my little friend[][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry Gunther []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2008)

This one appeared after a rain when I was revisiting a dig,....small as a marble.
                                                                                                                        Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2008)

ARRRRGH![>:] ....Obviously the paint program saved everything _except _the changes I attempted.Sorry for HUGE PICTURE SYNDROME....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2008)

Dam so small I can't even see it Joe []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2008)

Ohh now I see it  it just appeared....man that is small, what was in it?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2008)

Well,...believe it or not,...if you slop around w/ your cursor....It's about mid pic...I'll eventually figure out what I'm (not) doing with the paint program,...<laughing>


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2008)

I''m not so sure what it might of held, but it seems as though BearSwede had one like it.... I might have seen it in unexpected discoverys long ago....                                                Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2008)

That would be a pretty good illustration for the way my mind works...always thinking on thos bottles.... (That's small Lobey!)


----------



## redigger (Feb 6, 2008)

You guys are the greatest! Thanks for all the posts. 
 Randy


----------



## mikmis (Feb 6, 2008)

i think this is my smallest embossed riegers california perfumes about 1.5 in.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 6, 2008)

You guys are tough...dont make me go sub-atomic on you[]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay, the small ones are definitely funnier [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

The one thing he doesn't know...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too, bottle encyclopedia.  I graduate from here in a few years. LOL


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 7, 2008)

This one isn't as small as everyone elses, but it was either this lovely perfume, or a chipped Hoyt's 10 cent cologne.


----------



## LC (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Lobes, thats My bottle !!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 7, 2008)

hmmmm..... let me see here now once...........


----------



## madman (Feb 7, 2008)

hey thanks guys, i got a good laugh outa yer posts, i needed it after a tough week, heres my 3 smallest embossed bottles


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey all this is my smallest embossed one. Says cuticle remover .CUTEX ,I have some round polish bottle that might be a bit smaller but no embossing. Thanks for looken and good luck diggen all. bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know if the stopper is original, just that it's stuck.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe a tie between Joe and Warren. What do you thonk make that think, heads or tails?


----------



## Prophet (Feb 16, 2008)

Aw you guys got me owned! 

 These are my smallest. I like iodine bottles.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 16, 2008)

You guys are foolish. So glad to know you, birds of a feather and all that...






 Left to right, 

 Rieger's flower drops perfume, threads are BIM, copper cap..

 Giant Oxien Co. Augusta Me., with minotar on back..

 Hood's pills, dose to cure liver ills, Lowell Mass USA...


----------



## idigjars (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are some of my smallest bottles.   A little demi-john, a bottle from Niles Mich, and a miniature milk bottle.  I think the demi-john has a sand chip pontil?  I'm not sure, has a nice droopy mouth on it.  The Niles bottle I think held toothache medicine it's marked Niles//Mich//Ready, and the milk has a small cow on it.    Paul


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 18, 2008)

One I came up with today . Paul that little milk is too cool .Thanks all .bill


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2008)

This is one of two of my smallest bottles.  I just got these today from Joethecrow.  Thanks, Joe. xo


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2008)

Both were dug by Joe.  This one is tiny.  It is actually purple.  It's hard to get a good shot of it at night.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2008)

One more


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey RedGinger
                             Nice little ones ya got from Joe there .The one looks like an inky mmm . Here's a small display of some of the tiny one I've dug. Thanks for looken all and good luck diggen. 
                                                                                              bill


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, the one is an ink.  He gave me a lot of awesome bottles.  Yeah, I'm bragging[]  Nice display, Bill!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 8, 2008)

Gee whiz Joe, I love you.  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2008)

Well Golly Gee Miss Ginger, The feelin's mutual[sm=tongue.gif].....


----------



## spyder (Mar 8, 2008)

I just came across this bottle last night and was wondering what the smallest bottles were and when I check here this morning.........Here this post was.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey RedGinge
                         I know ya got that little inky off Joe and it is awlful cute but if you were ever to want to part with it Id be intrested. Just letten ya know . Thanks and good luck diggen to ya.
                                                                               bill


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm going to put some more pics on here of all the bottles, but I won't part with them.  I'll keep my eye out for you on the inks, Bill []  
 Laur


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey RedGinger
                         Thanks for looken out for me . That littlen is cool . I like the small bottles too. Ive got a bunch put away some were .Old nail polishes, perfums ,little viles stuff like that . Thanks agian good luck diggen  Red 
                                                                   bill


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 21, 2009)

These are the smallest bottles I have owned. The Elgin watch vial has a nice graphic of an angel.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 2, 2010)

Small enough?


----------



## carling (Aug 5, 2013)

Reviving an old post, but I picked up this tiny labeled perfume bottle.

 Only 1 and 1/16 inches tall.

 Pictured next to a 12 ounce beer.


----------



## carling (Aug 5, 2013)

close up

 Its got a little cork still in it.


----------



## carling (Aug 5, 2013)

Better photo so you can read the label.

 Says "Le Fleur" and "Cleveland".  Also a bouquet in the middle of the label.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 6, 2013)

My little bottles are no match to those in this post.

 Here is my post where I show some of mine.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/fb.asp?m=621339


----------

